# Pickin in the panhandle results



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 13, 2009)

Top 10

GC Hambones by the Fire
RGC Tarheel Smokers
3 Checkerd Pig
4 3 Eyz BBQ
5 Dizzy Pig
6 Chix, Swine & Bovine
7 Texas Ribs
8 Cat Sass
9 O&D BBQ
10 Old Dominion Smokehouse

15 My Side of the Mountain

Chicken
1 Old Dominion 
2 Tarheel Smokers
3 Bovine & Swine
4 3 Eyz
5 Smokin Eddy's
6 Cancersucks.com
7 Texas Ribs
8 P&D's
9 Serial Grillers
10 Big Daddy's BBQ

Ribs
1 Chix, Swine & Bovine
2 3 Eyz BBQ
3 Texas Ribs
4 Cat Sass
5 Hambones by the Fire
6 Tarheel Smokers
7 JD's Smokin Misfits
8 Good to the Bone
9 Mr. Brown can Q
10 Gooney Creek

Pork
1 Checkerd Pig
2 Mr. Brown
3 Dizzy Pig
4 The Pigs Ear
5 3 Eyz
6 Pigs, Wings & other things
7 My Side of the Mountain
8 Hambones by the Fire
9 Cat Sass
10 ACME Brothers

Brisket
1 Hambones by the Fire
2 Dizzy Pig
3 My Side of the Mountain
4 Checkerd Pig
5 Pot Belly BBQ
6 JD's Smokin Misfits
7 Cruzen 2 Q
8 Tarheel Smokers
9 P&D's BBQ
10 Chixs, Swine & Bovine


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 13, 2009)

good job Bill and Gary!

time to cough up the brisket recipe!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 13, 2009)

Hearty congrats!!

bigwheel


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Sep 13, 2009)

Great job Bill and Gary. Want to cook an extra brisket next time?


----------



## Gary in VA (Sep 13, 2009)

I can say with 100% honesty... that 7th place pork was the NASTIEST pork I have ever tasted! 

 ....... and, I will do it exactly the same way next time.


----------



## Finney (Sep 13, 2009)

Congratulations to my good buddy Rick Hamilton (Hambones by the Fire) on his win.

And congrats to Bill and Gary and all my other friends that had fun in WVa this weekend.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I will agree with Gary that both of us thought the pork was NASTY.  Go figure.


----------

